# Northern Nevada 2012 Kidding Schedule



## myhorsehawkeye (May 3, 2011)

Hello everyone! This is Livin Life Farm's 2012 Kidding Schedule.... Breeding's wont start until Novemeber and expected kids from April-June.. Prices ranging from $250-$300 for does and $50 for wethers ($75 for 2 or $20 if purchased with a doe bought from the farm.)

1)
Doe: CRF Castle Rock Lilac Flower
Lila's Dam: CRF Castle Rock Scarlet Flax
DS: Fairlea Barnaby Rudge *S
DD: ARMCH/CH/PGCH Esperanza WS Sara *D
Lila's Sireragonfly Odysseus *S
SS: Rosasharn TL U'Gene *S
SD: ARMCH Dragonfly Colliope *D E

Buck: Double Sundog CY Sage
Sage's Dam: Ironwood TH Lavender
DS: PGCH/MCH Ponders End MTB Wall Street +S
DD: Esperanza WS Miss Mousey *D 1*M
Sage's Sire: IronwoodRanch JD Curly
SS: DesertNanny MC Jedediah
SD: Ironwood SJ Minnie 2*D

Lila will be bred to Sage in Novemeber for early April kids. This pairing should produce Excellent Milk genetics, show quality kids with loads of dairy character! $300 reservations still open.

2)
Doe: Livin Life Farm PerfectHarmony
Harmony's Dam: Hoofin It Ranch Annie Giturgun
DS: Dragonfly Odysseus *S
DD: AMF Lets Do The Cha Cha Cha
Harmony's Sire: Copper Penny MB Beach Bum
SS: Twin Creeks BW Montego Bay +*S
SD: Copper Penny Aurora

Buck: Rock N Ewe Mr BoJangles *S
BJ's Dam: Covenant Kids Lady Minervia *D D
DS: Woodhaven Farms Faron Hite
DD: MCH Covenant Kids Lady Godiva
 BJ's Sire: PGCH/MCH Roc N Ewe JM Duke of Earl +S E
SS: Roc N Ewe Ranch Jimmy Mack
SD: Flat Rocks Keepsake

Harmony will be bred to BJ in Late November for Late April kids. This pairing should produce some blue eyed kids with great color and wonderful personalities! $250 reservations still open.

3)
Doe: HIRNV BB The Cat's Meow
Chloe's Dam: HIRNV BJ The Bee's Knees
DS: Roc N Ewe DE Mr. Bojangles *S
DD: Eagle River Ruf N Tumbleweed

Chloe's Sire: Copper Penny MB Beach Bum
SS: Twin Creeks BW Montego Bay +*S
SD: Copper Penny Aurora

Buck: Dragonfly RC Cobalt
Cobalt's Dam: Flat Rocks Galena
DS: Flat Rocks Gem
DD: Five Alarm Prism

Cobalt's Sire: Rosasharn TL Cauldron *S E
SS: ARMCH Roshasharn Tiger L ++*S+B E
SD: Rosasharn UK Witch Hazel 5*D VG

Chloe will be bred in Late December for Late May/Early June kids. This paring should produce some blue eyed kids and excellent milk genetics! $250 reservations still open.

4)
Doe: HIRNV BB Oh-No Cassi
Cassi's Dam: Joyful Hearts DS Lil'BlakBoots
DS: Rosasharn SP Dakota Skipper *S *B
DD: Joyful Hearts CAV Maile

Cassi's Sire: Copper Penny MB Beach Bum
SS: Twin Creeks BW Montego Bay +*S
SD: Copper Penny Aurora

Buck: CRF Castle Rock Guy Noir +S
Guy's Dam: MCH-PGCH Cloverdale YJ Blue Raven
DS: Promisland CP Yellowjacket
DD: Pecan Hollow Bonnie Blue

Guy's Sire: Twin Creeks BW Montego Bay ++*S
SS: MCH Twin Creeks BH Bay Watch ++*S E
SD: MCH-CH Gay Mor's JJU Nonpareil 3*D

Cassi will be bred to guy in Late December/Early January for Late may/Early June kids. This pairing should produce excellent Milk genetics, show quality kids with loads of dairy character! This breeding is also line breeding! $275 Reservations are CLOSED but a waiting list is still avaliable!

Please visit my webiste for any things else you would like to look at and for contact information, sales policy, and pictures of the anaimls (New pictures should be up early next week!)
website: http://www.livinlifefarms.com/
email: [email protected]


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I wish I was not so far away  I would have loved a doe kid!


----------



## myhorsehawkeye (May 3, 2011)

I am able to ship kids as well, I know many people who transport!


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

hey,
I own HIRNV BJ The Bees Knees, dam of HIRNV BB The Cats Meow.. I was wondering if I can reserve a doe from The cat's Meow.


----------

